# baby food



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought some new baby food for millie cause she didn't seem to like her banana kind and its the heinz vegetables and chicken kind...I just wanted to make sure all the veggies in it are safe for her before I give it to her tonight...it has carrots lentils yellow split peas tomato paste and parsnips...and also what are some popular kinds that ur guys hedgehogs liked?


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My girl won't eat any baby food BUT her toddler chicken sticks. BUT, I have been reading a lot of posts about other hogs eating baby food and they love pumpkin, sweet pototes...... bananas and apples. I know that many also talk about veggies with chicken it in .

Hope that helps.

Kathy


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i've had luck with sweet potatoes, the meat sticks and chicken with gravy.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd be giving it sparingly b/c of the tomato paste... the same for anything with acid in it like citrus fruits. 

I usually buy my meat, fruit, and veggie baby foods separately, I usually don't get ingredients I'd rather not feed in them that way, also go organic if you can, tends to be purer fruit/veggie content and good fibers like brown rice ^_^


----------



## Finch50 (May 12, 2011)

Baby food should be very selective because we people do many mistakes and also make blunders in giving food to baby and it should be very selective like banana, wheat and cornflakes.


----------



## Leonar (May 13, 2011)

Its our responsibly to share good tips for maintain health and specially for the children..
As you mentioned really good foods for the children..


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have zero choices at my local grocery store when it comes to brands of babyfood (jars - we don't even have meat sticks). We have Heinz or...Heinz. :lol: Every jar I have picked up has been fine, ingredient-wise: beef and veg stew, for example is: beef, carrots, peas, water. The vegetables are: sweet potato, water. I have yet to find one with any junk in it.

I don't feed solely babyfood but as part of a mix (an equal third) of kibble (catfood & Sunseed), canned catfood and babyfood. I add the babyfood for moisture as the kibble can make it seem kinda dry.

Just my two cents.


----------

